# S5-Rack dringend gesucht, auch leihweise



## sps-concept (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche *dringend* ein S5-Rack, auch leihweise. In Frage kommen:

6ES5 135-......
6ES5 155-......
[SIZE=-2]6ES5 188-......

André
[/SIZE]


----------



## Markus (7 Januar 2010)

was für baugruppen genau?
ich habe meinen ganzen kram mal auf www.s5-shop.com gelistet.
über die preise können wir reden, da sind großteils listenpreise angegeben...


----------



## sps-concept (7 Januar 2010)

*Zg*

Hallo Markus,

das ZG (leer) suche ich. Bei dir bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

André


----------



## Markus (7 Januar 2010)

habe dir grad ein paar bilder von einem 6ES5 955 3LC14 geshcickt das ich noch habe...


----------



## sps-concept (7 Januar 2010)

*Zg*

Hallo Markus,

die 6ES5 955 3LC14 dürfte die Bestellnummer vom Netzteil sein. Das ZG hat ne eigene.

André


----------



## PeterEF (7 Januar 2010)

Ein 6ES5135-3KA13 stünde leihweise hier bei mir (Ilmenau/Thüringen)


----------



## sps-concept (7 Januar 2010)

*Zg*

Hallo,

klingt gut. Ich nehme an das Netzteil sitzt drunter?

André


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben hier auch noch zwei Racks für die S5-135U/155U
mit MLFB 6ES5-135-3UA11 und mit Netzteil 6ES5-955-3LC14, falls noch Bedarf besteht.

Gruß
Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## sps-concept (7 Januar 2010)

*Rack*



DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben hier auch noch zwei Racks für die S5-135U/155U
> mit MLFB 6ES5-135-3UA11 und mit Netzteil 6ES5-955-3LC14, falls noch Bedarf besteht.
> ...



dankeschön für die schnelle Hilfe :s12:

André


----------

